# Rock Magic



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Was out both Tuesday and Wednesday morning. Yesterday, I fished a couple of spots on the lower end with the fly rod and only had one head shake. Was back at it early today (28 degrees) and started much furher upstream at a popular hole. Was working the fly rod again when a gentleman (John) asked if he could fish below me. (Nice to know there are still some guys out there who understand common coutesy). I thanked him for asking and said, "of course." He was drifting minnows and I watched him land two. I switched to my float rod and started throwing trout worms....but no luck. As I moved down a little, John switched above me, and slammed two more on those minnows. At this point (we had been talking quite a while), he offered to share some minnows. Since the fish were there but they were not interested in my choice of flies or worms, I said yes. and then hooked and landed two of my own with the spinning rod. Time got the better of me and I had to leave around 10:30. I hate when that happens. Anyway - beautiful morning, water was perfect and it was a pleasure shaking hands with John when I left.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Still some good people out there! Great story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Great day on the river, can't wait to get out there this weekend! Looking like we are going to have two great days.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Live minnows?


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great story!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

salted minnows working well right now too if you can't get live ones


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Was thinking about hitting a hole about a mile from the river from 6 am to 930 is this a bad idea? I've heard that steelies are only really caught in the creeks during the day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I've heard that steelies are only really caught in the creeks during the day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

No, not true. You can catch them at night if you know what you're doing. You'll have ice on your guides to deal with, but get after it.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got off the rocky... the past couple days i was using a float with different colored hair jigs with no luck. I heard minnows were doing quite well, so i decided to use a stickbait that runs about 2' deep that also floats. It was crome/purple back. Threw it down stream retrieved slow. For about 20mins i was just messing around and i found a perfect "walking speed" current right up against the rock wall. And bam, steelie on the third cast. Since my luck is always short. I get that steelie in close, try to pull him on the bank, my lure breaks off the line. and he is stuck inbetween my legs. I couldnt get a good grip and he gets away with my lure. So right when i got home... i put my net next to my fishing gear. If anyone catches a steelie with that colored lure in its mouth. Give it a try.


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I still have some frozen minnows (in cornmeal). Maybe I will give that a try. Last three days nothing using eggs sacks and maggots. Only saw one person catch one. Closet I got was taking a picture for him. River is very low again. Hope Erie comes up some this fall, winter, spring. Last steel I got was on a Pather Martin spinner (yellow with red dots)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> still some good people out there! Great story. Thanks for sharing!


+1.... !!!!


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

yes....Live minnows....he caught them that morning with a net he carries....i am sold!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Went out this morning caught my first steelie and lost one the one I lost was pretty small.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh yeah the tails are really sweet. I ended up keepin mine to harvest some eggs and tie sacks but i had a hard time taking out the pin bones what a pain in the butt









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive got some salted minnows I take with me to the river. I caught them with a dip net this summer , salted them and put them in the freezer. I havent had any luck with them yet , they do look a little scrawny and shriveled from the salting process and they are just fatheads but beats not having any at all. They dont look too bad in the water when you tip a jig with them but I guess it just depends on if the fish like what they see or not.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yonder, saw a guy fishing with salted minnows a few days ago. He was slaying them when nothing else would produce!


----------

